# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Nha Trang 4 Ngày 3 Đêm khởi hành từ Hà Nội

## asia_nt01

Du lịch Nha Trang 4 Ngày 3 Đêm khởi hành từ Hà Nội 

Khởi hành từ Hà Nội
Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm
Giá tour: 6,890,000 VND 
Phương tiện: Xe du lịch đời mới
Hành trình: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Wonder Park


Du lịch Nha Trang -  Hòn Mun nằm trong Khu bảo tồn biển vịnh Nha Trang, là nơi có rạn san hô phong phú và đa dạng nhất Việt Nam với 340 trong tổng số hơn 800 loài san hô cứng trên thế giới. Hòa trong làn nước trong xanh, mát lạnh, với mắt kính, ống thở, áo phao miễn phí từ công ty tổ chức tour, du khách được thỏa chí bơi lặn và trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển qúy hiếm.

Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Nha Trang (ăn 3 bữa)
Sáng: Qúy khách có mặt trước giờ bay một tiếng ba mươi phút tại phi trường Nội Bài. Đại diện công ty DLV hỗ trợ làm thủ tục, đáp máy bay đi Nha Trang.
Đến sân bay Cam Ranh - Di chuyển về Nha Trang.
Tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng: Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy). Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện khach san nha trang cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc. Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
Chiều: Khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land - Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng… Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu với với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo… 
Về lại đất liền. Tự do khám phá phố biển Nha Trang về đêm

Ngày 2: Nha Trang - Vịnh Nha Phu ( ăn 3 bữa)
Sáng :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm tại KS. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):

Tham tour nha trang quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
Thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước…(phí tự túc).
Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều:Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):

Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký…
Về lại Nha Trang. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Yang Bay (ăn 3 bữa)
Sáng : Dùng điểm tâm tại KS. Khởi hành đi Yangbay.
- Đi xe điện một vòng KDL Yangbay tham quan :

Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi với những phần quà đầy hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò du lich nha trang chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
Chiều :Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 - nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung…), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng, tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.

Thác Yang Bay, Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước… Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
Trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
Về lại Nha Trang. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 4: Nha Trang - Hà Nội
Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm - Tự do tham quan, mua sắm đặc sản tại trung tâm thương mại chợ Đầm - Xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh - Đáp máy bay về Hà Nội - Kết thúc chương trình tham quan và hẹn gặp lại.

Giá tour bao gồm:
Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón suốt chuyến
Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN-NHA-HAN
Ăn uống theo chương trình. Bao gồm : 4 bữa chính + 2 bữa sáng (Tiêu chuẩn 90.000 đ/bữa chính )
Khách sạn 3 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi, phòng ở 02 - 03 người/phòng:
Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt vui vẻ nhiệt tình suốt chuyến đi .
Bảo hiểm với mức bồi thường 30.000.000 đồng/trường hợp.
Quà tặng: nón du lịch Á Châu, nước.
Thuế VAT.

Không bao gồm:
Bia hay nước ngọt trong các bữa ăn.
Chi phí cáp treo Vinpearl Land
Tham quan ngoài chương trình.
Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt ủi…
Vé dành cho trẻ em:

Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé.
Trẻ em từ 02 - dưới 05 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour.
Trẻ em từ 05 - dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; 50% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.
Quy định hoàn, hủy vé

Vé máy bay được xuất ngay sau khi quý khách đã thanh toán, xác nhận thông tin cá nhân (họ tên, ngày tháng năm sinh…) và có những điều kiện vé theo quy định của hang Viet Nam Airlines.
Sau khi xác nhận và thanh toán (ít nhất 50% tiền cọc giữ chỗ và thanh toán 100% trước ngày khởi hành là 15 ngày)
Ngay sau khi Quý khách đăng ký tour và xuất vé, nếu hủy phạt tour và phạt vé máy bay theo quy định của Hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines:
Sau khi đặt cọc, thanh toán và từ 15 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 35% tiền tour+ vé máy bay theo quy định của Vietnam Airlines
Hủy 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 45% tiền tour+ vé máy bay theo quy định của Vietnam Airlines
Hủy 07 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 70% tiền tour + vé máy bay theo quy định của Vietnam Airlines
Hủy 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 100% tiền tour + vé máy bay. Trường hợp quý khách đến trễ giờ khởi hành được tính là hủy 5 ngày trước ngày khởi hành.
Trường hợp hủy tour do sự cố khách quan như thiên tai, dịch bệnh hoặc do tàu thủy, xe lửa, máy bay hoãn/hủy chuyến, Du Lịch ASIATOURIST sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường thêm bất kỳ chi phí nào khác ngoài việc hoàn trả chi phí những dịch vụ chưa được sử dụng của tour đó.

Lưu ý:
Quý khách mang bản chính CMND đối với khách Việt Nam và bản chính HỘ CHIẾU đối với Kiều bào & ngoại quốc. Đối với khách Kiều bào & ngoại quốc nhập cảnh bằng visa rời, vui lòng mang theo visa và tờ khai hải quan khi đi du lịch.
Quý khách mang hành lý gọn nhẹ, tiện dụng.
Một số thứ tự, chi tiết trong chương trình; giờ bay; giờ xe lửa; giờ tàu cao tốc có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi (thời tiết, giao thông…)
Qui định nhận & trả phòng tại các khách sạn/resort: nhận phòng sau 14h và trả phòng trước 11h .

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

